# just bought an MES 40"



## rickc1970 (Apr 3, 2017)

I just bought an MES 40" and got the chance to use it this last weekend. I used some cherry wood chips i still had as I didn't want to by more wood chips yet do to the fact i had ordered an A-Maze-N smoker to go in the MES. The ribs I smoked tasted pretty good and were pretty tender. I used the 3-2-1 method. I think the smoke flavor was a bit light though. I'm gonna try a brisket in a couple of weeks and ill use the A-Maze-N then. 

A couple of questions 1. where is the best place to put the A-maze-N in the MES? and will any 100 percent flavor wood pellets work? Walmart had some big bags of pellets but they were cooking pellets for smokers..i wasn't sure if they would work or not. 













17626383_10210016545382443_2869068513666402785_n.j



__ rickc1970
__ Apr 3, 2017


















17630126_10210018597073734_826632585262473951_n.jp



__ rickc1970
__ Apr 3, 2017


















17757364_10210018596993732_3081602600606605651_n.j



__ rickc1970
__ Apr 3, 2017


----------



## barryvabeach (Apr 6, 2017)

I have tried a few different types of pellets, and haven't noticed much of a difference. Not sure which Amazen you got,  I have the tube, and put it in the lower left side on my Gen 1 MES 40.  Nice looking ribs.  You might want to try skipping the foil next time -  it is an easier process, and it gives a totally different texture, IMO.


----------



## dabigbozman (Apr 6, 2017)

I my opinion lumberjack pellets are the best, their MHC blend is all I use for everything


----------



## tallbm (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi there and welcome!

For pellets there are a few things to watch out for.  Some pellet makers (I think Traeger) use oils to "flavor" their pellets rather than the pellets just being of the wood type you want.  Others may not use all hard woods or fruit woods which is frowned upon.  Also others do heavy blends so it says "Hickory" but is only 30% Hickory and blended with 70% Oak or Alder, etc. so you really don't get much of what you are looking for.

The best route is to get an all hardwood/fruitwoods, no oils added, 100% wood pellet of that type like 100% Cherry.  Now if you want to do a blend there is nothing wrong with that as long as it is no oil added and is blended with what you are looking for.  For instance, Mesquite is too strong for many and so a 35% Mesquite and 65% Maple blend might be right up your alley.

Lumberjack Pellets make 100% pellet options where it is simply just 100% of the wood listed on the bag.  They also offer blends but again if it is a Maple Hickory Cherry blend then that is what you get and I bet it is 33% of each unless otherwise stated.

CookingPellets does a 100% hickory and then their perfect blend which is equal parts of all of the woods listed on the bag.

I have never put my AMNPS inside the MES but I believe many put it on the bottom left of the smoker when looking into it.

You might need to put a fat deflector over the AMNPS when cooking a large cut of meat like a brisket so it doesn't drip into the AMNPS.

Most MES owners do a mailbox modification when using the AMPNS with the MES.  The mailbox mod allows you to get the best airlfow, keep the MES from bothering the AMNPS and vice versa, and finally it allows you to cold smoke easily.

They come in many shapes and sizes but here is mine using a wall hanging mailbox rather than the traditional mailbox :)













2zflemo.jpg



__ tallbm
__ Jan 8, 2017


















33fbwvn.jpg



__ tallbm
__ Jan 8, 2017


















2j17cdd.jpg



__ tallbm
__ Jan 8, 2017






I hope this info helps and I look forward to seeing more of what you smoke :)


----------



## rickc1970 (Apr 10, 2017)

I bought BBQrs Delight which say they are 100 percent flavor wood. The ones they had at walmart were flavor wood mixed with oak so i didn't get those. I like the mailbox attachment..I'll have to see about that. I saw somebody on here did one with a popcorn tin..I may have one laying around somewhere.  I have a large brisket and a couple racks of ribs ill do this coming weekend.


----------



## tallbm (Apr 10, 2017)

RickC1970 said:


> I bought BBQrs Delight which say they are 100 percent flavor wood. The ones they had at walmart were flavor wood mixed with oak so i didn't get those. I like the mailbox attachment..I'll have to see about that. I saw somebody on here did one with a popcorn tin..I may have one laying around somewhere.  I have a large brisket and a couple racks of ribs ill do this coming weekend.


It seems you are on the correct path.

In TX  Oak is used a lot to smoke with.  It seems to be a kind of neutral smoke.  Not too harsh, not too soft, but also doesn't seem to be too complex.  There are different oak varieties that offer more flavor character but I think you get what I am saying.  If you want oak and whatever little bit of wood is being blended with it then the walmart brand may work but if you don't then you already know what they are offering and why you don't need/like it.  Not all blends are bad just don't fall for the trap of buying something other than what you think it is :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi Rick!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The AMNPS (5 X 8 Maze) was designed to fit perfectly in the MES 30 Generation #1, and fits easily in the MES 40, Gen #1 (Like Yours), on the Support rods to the left of the Chip Burner Assembly.

I've been using my AMNPS inside my MES for 7 years without needing the Mailbox, which I'm glad of, because I don't have the room for another toy out there, and wouldn't want to have to break it down all the time to put the cover on my MES.

I have a couple AMNTS (Tube smokers) too, but for me they put out too much smoke for my MES 40.

Bear


----------



## rickc1970 (Apr 10, 2017)

I set the AMNPS on the rods and they are a good fit and not too close to the heating element. The water pan is right abouve it i might put  bit of foil there to keep drippings off the AMNPS. I might do the ribs first and the brisket the next night. I would do all at the same time but i don't want to open the door anymore than needed when i do the brisket. And i can then do a different flavor of wood for each that way. We are having a decent sized get together Satruday...I'm off work thrusday night through the weekend so will have plenty of time. I dunno what im gonna do with my spare time with this new smoker...I'm used to cheking the temp every so often and adjusting the damper as needed plus adding wood to the fire box...lol.


----------



## tallbm (Apr 10, 2017)

RickC1970 said:


> I set the AMNPS on the rods and they are a good fit and not too close to the heating element. The water pan is right abouve it i might put  bit of foil there to keep drippings off the AMNPS. I might do the ribs first and the brisket the next night. I would do all at the same time but i don't want to open the door anymore than needed when i do the brisket. And i can then do a different flavor of wood for each that way. We are having a decent sized get together Satruday...I'm off work thrusday night through the weekend so will have plenty of time. I dunno what im gonna do with my spare time with this new smoker...I'm used to cheking the temp every so often and adjusting the damper as needed plus adding wood to the fire box...lol.


I think doing them separate starting with the ribs is the best bet.  It gives you more time to learn your smoker, the AMNPS, etc. etc.  Tackling a brisket right off the bat while learning your setup could present a number of problems and make for a frustrating or disappointing experience.

I look forward to seeing how your ribs and brisket turn out :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2017)

RickC1970 said:


> I set the AMNPS on the rods and they are a good fit and not too close to the heating element. The water pan is right abouve it i might put  bit of foil there to keep drippings off the AMNPS. I might do the ribs first and the brisket the next night. I would do all at the same time but i don't want to open the door anymore than needed when i do the brisket. And i can then do a different flavor of wood for each that way. We are having a decent sized get together Satruday...I'm off work thrusday night through the weekend so will have plenty of time.* I dunno what im gonna do with my spare time with this new smoker...I'm used to cheking the temp every so often and adjusting the damper as needed plus adding wood to the fire box...lol.*


You can still go out now & then to see how your AMNPS is doing.

And now that you have a Window in your door, you can go out & gaze through the window at the Beautiful Smoked Meat you'll soon be devouring!!! Be sure to take a Drool towel with you!!

Bear


----------



## rickc1970 (Apr 16, 2017)

After using the MES on a few smokes I have found that I really like it. I was surprised the meat probe was pretty accurate when I compared it to my instant read meat thermometer. After I added the AMNPS the food had a great smoke flavor.


----------



## daricksta (Apr 17, 2017)

RickC1970 said:


> After using the MES on a few smokes I have found that I really like it. I was surprised the meat probe was pretty accurate when I compared it to my instant read meat thermometer. After I added the AMNPS the food had a great smoke flavor.


You've got basically the same smoker I have but a more feature-laden version of it and it's a 40" as opposed to the 30" I own. But it's still a Gen 1 smoker (you can tell from the controller and its placement on top) and I've been contending for years that the MES Gen 1 smokers are the best on the market in their price points.

Where did you buy your smoker? It's almost impossible to find those 40" Gen 1 models--stainless steel with or w/o window--or the black paint models. I call mine the basic black model: no window or meat probe and only 4 racks.


----------



## rickc1970 (Apr 17, 2017)

I bought it on Walmart.com they delivered it to my local store for free...apparently the Academy also carries it. I heard they had problems with the Gen 2 models so i double checked the model number before i ordered it. I almost bought an acorn Komado instead..I am happy with this one though.


----------



## daricksta (Apr 17, 2017)

RickC1970 said:


> I bought it on Walmart.com they delivered it to my local store for free...apparently the Academy also carries it. I heard they had problems with the Gen 2 models so i double checked the model number before i ordered it. I almost bought an acorn Komado instead..I am happy with this one though.


I could tell from your photo that you got a dynamite Gen 1 smoker and probably at a really good deal. You'll be much happier with it than you would be with a Komado. I got a chance to work with one during a BBQ Class and I saw its limitations. If I could only afford one smoker--it wouldn't be the Komado. And if I had wanted a charcoal smoker I would've gone with the Weber Smokey Mountain. I purposely chose an electric smoker and my research showed that Masterbuilt made the best entry level smokers.


----------



## cmayna (Apr 18, 2017)

daRicksta said:


> You've got basically the same smoker I have but a more feature-laden version of it and it's a 40" as opposed to the 30" I own. But it's still a Gen 1 smoker (you can tell from the controller and its placement on top) and I've been contending for years that the MES Gen 1 smokers are the best on the market in their price points.
> 
> Where did you buy your smoker? It's almost impossible to find those 40" Gen 1 models--stainless steel with or w/o window--or the black paint models. I call mine the basic black model: no window or meat probe and only 4 racks.


Yes,  Walmart,  Amazon and others are advertising them as being available.


----------



## daricksta (Apr 18, 2017)

cmayna said:


> Yes,  Walmart,  Amazon and others are advertising them as being available.


I just saw that but they're selling only the model the Rick bought. There must be an oversupply of those because I haven't seen them for sale in over a year.


----------



## rickc1970 (Apr 18, 2017)

I think I read somewhere that because Gen 2 model had problems they went back to the Gen 1.


----------



## daricksta (Apr 18, 2017)

RickC1970 said:


> I think I read somewhere that because Gen 2 model had problems they went back to the Gen 1.


I haven't read that but then I don't read a lot of things. There's still tons of Gen 2 smokers for sale, that's mostly what you see online and at Lowes and Home Depot. The Gen 2.5 Bluetooth or non-are very good smokers from what I've heard. But I'd take the one you've got over any of the newer ones.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2017)

As for MES 40 units, I've found the Gen #2.5 to be the best, followed very closely by the Gen #1.

The Gen #2 comes in just behind a Pack of matches & an ashtray.

Here's more:

*Masterbuilt Smokers (Bear's Thoughts & Findings)*

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Apr 18, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> As for MES 40 units, I've found the Gen #2.5 to be the best, followed very closely by the Gen #1.
> 
> The Gen #2 comes in just behind a Pack of matches & an ashtray.
> 
> ...


The smoker lost out to the wrong kind of smoking?


----------



## rickc1970 (Apr 3, 2017)

I just bought an MES 40" and got the chance to use it this last weekend. I used some cherry wood chips i still had as I didn't want to by more wood chips yet do to the fact i had ordered an A-Maze-N smoker to go in the MES. The ribs I smoked tasted pretty good and were pretty tender. I used the 3-2-1 method. I think the smoke flavor was a bit light though. I'm gonna try a brisket in a couple of weeks and ill use the A-Maze-N then. 

A couple of questions 1. where is the best place to put the A-maze-N in the MES? and will any 100 percent flavor wood pellets work? Walmart had some big bags of pellets but they were cooking pellets for smokers..i wasn't sure if they would work or not. 













17626383_10210016545382443_2869068513666402785_n.j



__ rickc1970
__ Apr 3, 2017


















17630126_10210018597073734_826632585262473951_n.jp



__ rickc1970
__ Apr 3, 2017


















17757364_10210018596993732_3081602600606605651_n.j



__ rickc1970
__ Apr 3, 2017


----------



## barryvabeach (Apr 6, 2017)

I have tried a few different types of pellets, and haven't noticed much of a difference. Not sure which Amazen you got,  I have the tube, and put it in the lower left side on my Gen 1 MES 40.  Nice looking ribs.  You might want to try skipping the foil next time -  it is an easier process, and it gives a totally different texture, IMO.


----------



## dabigbozman (Apr 6, 2017)

I my opinion lumberjack pellets are the best, their MHC blend is all I use for everything


----------



## tallbm (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi there and welcome!

For pellets there are a few things to watch out for.  Some pellet makers (I think Traeger) use oils to "flavor" their pellets rather than the pellets just being of the wood type you want.  Others may not use all hard woods or fruit woods which is frowned upon.  Also others do heavy blends so it says "Hickory" but is only 30% Hickory and blended with 70% Oak or Alder, etc. so you really don't get much of what you are looking for.

The best route is to get an all hardwood/fruitwoods, no oils added, 100% wood pellet of that type like 100% Cherry.  Now if you want to do a blend there is nothing wrong with that as long as it is no oil added and is blended with what you are looking for.  For instance, Mesquite is too strong for many and so a 35% Mesquite and 65% Maple blend might be right up your alley.

Lumberjack Pellets make 100% pellet options where it is simply just 100% of the wood listed on the bag.  They also offer blends but again if it is a Maple Hickory Cherry blend then that is what you get and I bet it is 33% of each unless otherwise stated.

CookingPellets does a 100% hickory and then their perfect blend which is equal parts of all of the woods listed on the bag.

I have never put my AMNPS inside the MES but I believe many put it on the bottom left of the smoker when looking into it.

You might need to put a fat deflector over the AMNPS when cooking a large cut of meat like a brisket so it doesn't drip into the AMNPS.

Most MES owners do a mailbox modification when using the AMPNS with the MES.  The mailbox mod allows you to get the best airlfow, keep the MES from bothering the AMNPS and vice versa, and finally it allows you to cold smoke easily.

They come in many shapes and sizes but here is mine using a wall hanging mailbox rather than the traditional mailbox :)













2zflemo.jpg



__ tallbm
__ Jan 8, 2017


















33fbwvn.jpg



__ tallbm
__ Jan 8, 2017


















2j17cdd.jpg



__ tallbm
__ Jan 8, 2017






I hope this info helps and I look forward to seeing more of what you smoke :)


----------



## rickc1970 (Apr 10, 2017)

I bought BBQrs Delight which say they are 100 percent flavor wood. The ones they had at walmart were flavor wood mixed with oak so i didn't get those. I like the mailbox attachment..I'll have to see about that. I saw somebody on here did one with a popcorn tin..I may have one laying around somewhere.  I have a large brisket and a couple racks of ribs ill do this coming weekend.


----------



## tallbm (Apr 10, 2017)

RickC1970 said:


> I bought BBQrs Delight which say they are 100 percent flavor wood. The ones they had at walmart were flavor wood mixed with oak so i didn't get those. I like the mailbox attachment..I'll have to see about that. I saw somebody on here did one with a popcorn tin..I may have one laying around somewhere.  I have a large brisket and a couple racks of ribs ill do this coming weekend.


It seems you are on the correct path.

In TX  Oak is used a lot to smoke with.  It seems to be a kind of neutral smoke.  Not too harsh, not too soft, but also doesn't seem to be too complex.  There are different oak varieties that offer more flavor character but I think you get what I am saying.  If you want oak and whatever little bit of wood is being blended with it then the walmart brand may work but if you don't then you already know what they are offering and why you don't need/like it.  Not all blends are bad just don't fall for the trap of buying something other than what you think it is :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi Rick!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The AMNPS (5 X 8 Maze) was designed to fit perfectly in the MES 30 Generation #1, and fits easily in the MES 40, Gen #1 (Like Yours), on the Support rods to the left of the Chip Burner Assembly.

I've been using my AMNPS inside my MES for 7 years without needing the Mailbox, which I'm glad of, because I don't have the room for another toy out there, and wouldn't want to have to break it down all the time to put the cover on my MES.

I have a couple AMNTS (Tube smokers) too, but for me they put out too much smoke for my MES 40.

Bear


----------



## rickc1970 (Apr 10, 2017)

I set the AMNPS on the rods and they are a good fit and not too close to the heating element. The water pan is right abouve it i might put  bit of foil there to keep drippings off the AMNPS. I might do the ribs first and the brisket the next night. I would do all at the same time but i don't want to open the door anymore than needed when i do the brisket. And i can then do a different flavor of wood for each that way. We are having a decent sized get together Satruday...I'm off work thrusday night through the weekend so will have plenty of time. I dunno what im gonna do with my spare time with this new smoker...I'm used to cheking the temp every so often and adjusting the damper as needed plus adding wood to the fire box...lol.


----------



## tallbm (Apr 10, 2017)

RickC1970 said:


> I set the AMNPS on the rods and they are a good fit and not too close to the heating element. The water pan is right abouve it i might put  bit of foil there to keep drippings off the AMNPS. I might do the ribs first and the brisket the next night. I would do all at the same time but i don't want to open the door anymore than needed when i do the brisket. And i can then do a different flavor of wood for each that way. We are having a decent sized get together Satruday...I'm off work thrusday night through the weekend so will have plenty of time. I dunno what im gonna do with my spare time with this new smoker...I'm used to cheking the temp every so often and adjusting the damper as needed plus adding wood to the fire box...lol.


I think doing them separate starting with the ribs is the best bet.  It gives you more time to learn your smoker, the AMNPS, etc. etc.  Tackling a brisket right off the bat while learning your setup could present a number of problems and make for a frustrating or disappointing experience.

I look forward to seeing how your ribs and brisket turn out :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2017)

RickC1970 said:


> I set the AMNPS on the rods and they are a good fit and not too close to the heating element. The water pan is right abouve it i might put  bit of foil there to keep drippings off the AMNPS. I might do the ribs first and the brisket the next night. I would do all at the same time but i don't want to open the door anymore than needed when i do the brisket. And i can then do a different flavor of wood for each that way. We are having a decent sized get together Satruday...I'm off work thrusday night through the weekend so will have plenty of time.* I dunno what im gonna do with my spare time with this new smoker...I'm used to cheking the temp every so often and adjusting the damper as needed plus adding wood to the fire box...lol.*


You can still go out now & then to see how your AMNPS is doing.

And now that you have a Window in your door, you can go out & gaze through the window at the Beautiful Smoked Meat you'll soon be devouring!!! Be sure to take a Drool towel with you!!

Bear


----------



## rickc1970 (Apr 16, 2017)

After using the MES on a few smokes I have found that I really like it. I was surprised the meat probe was pretty accurate when I compared it to my instant read meat thermometer. After I added the AMNPS the food had a great smoke flavor.


----------



## daricksta (Apr 17, 2017)

RickC1970 said:


> After using the MES on a few smokes I have found that I really like it. I was surprised the meat probe was pretty accurate when I compared it to my instant read meat thermometer. After I added the AMNPS the food had a great smoke flavor.


You've got basically the same smoker I have but a more feature-laden version of it and it's a 40" as opposed to the 30" I own. But it's still a Gen 1 smoker (you can tell from the controller and its placement on top) and I've been contending for years that the MES Gen 1 smokers are the best on the market in their price points.

Where did you buy your smoker? It's almost impossible to find those 40" Gen 1 models--stainless steel with or w/o window--or the black paint models. I call mine the basic black model: no window or meat probe and only 4 racks.


----------



## rickc1970 (Apr 17, 2017)

I bought it on Walmart.com they delivered it to my local store for free...apparently the Academy also carries it. I heard they had problems with the Gen 2 models so i double checked the model number before i ordered it. I almost bought an acorn Komado instead..I am happy with this one though.


----------



## daricksta (Apr 17, 2017)

RickC1970 said:


> I bought it on Walmart.com they delivered it to my local store for free...apparently the Academy also carries it. I heard they had problems with the Gen 2 models so i double checked the model number before i ordered it. I almost bought an acorn Komado instead..I am happy with this one though.


I could tell from your photo that you got a dynamite Gen 1 smoker and probably at a really good deal. You'll be much happier with it than you would be with a Komado. I got a chance to work with one during a BBQ Class and I saw its limitations. If I could only afford one smoker--it wouldn't be the Komado. And if I had wanted a charcoal smoker I would've gone with the Weber Smokey Mountain. I purposely chose an electric smoker and my research showed that Masterbuilt made the best entry level smokers.


----------



## cmayna (Apr 18, 2017)

daRicksta said:


> You've got basically the same smoker I have but a more feature-laden version of it and it's a 40" as opposed to the 30" I own. But it's still a Gen 1 smoker (you can tell from the controller and its placement on top) and I've been contending for years that the MES Gen 1 smokers are the best on the market in their price points.
> 
> Where did you buy your smoker? It's almost impossible to find those 40" Gen 1 models--stainless steel with or w/o window--or the black paint models. I call mine the basic black model: no window or meat probe and only 4 racks.


Yes,  Walmart,  Amazon and others are advertising them as being available.


----------



## daricksta (Apr 18, 2017)

cmayna said:


> Yes,  Walmart,  Amazon and others are advertising them as being available.


I just saw that but they're selling only the model the Rick bought. There must be an oversupply of those because I haven't seen them for sale in over a year.


----------



## rickc1970 (Apr 18, 2017)

I think I read somewhere that because Gen 2 model had problems they went back to the Gen 1.


----------



## daricksta (Apr 18, 2017)

RickC1970 said:


> I think I read somewhere that because Gen 2 model had problems they went back to the Gen 1.


I haven't read that but then I don't read a lot of things. There's still tons of Gen 2 smokers for sale, that's mostly what you see online and at Lowes and Home Depot. The Gen 2.5 Bluetooth or non-are very good smokers from what I've heard. But I'd take the one you've got over any of the newer ones.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 18, 2017)

As for MES 40 units, I've found the Gen #2.5 to be the best, followed very closely by the Gen #1.

The Gen #2 comes in just behind a Pack of matches & an ashtray.

Here's more:

*Masterbuilt Smokers (Bear's Thoughts & Findings)*

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Apr 18, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> As for MES 40 units, I've found the Gen #2.5 to be the best, followed very closely by the Gen #1.
> 
> The Gen #2 comes in just behind a Pack of matches & an ashtray.
> 
> ...


The smoker lost out to the wrong kind of smoking?


----------

